# Bilder Rendern mit After Effects 6.0



## Jell (27. Juni 2004)

Hi @ all!

Ich wollte wissen ob man mitr Adobe After Effects auh einzelne Bilder Rendern kann?

Wenn ja,könnted Ihr mir dann sagen wie das geht?

DANKE

mfg Jell


----------



## sheby (27. Juni 2004)

hi Jell

Hab ich dich richtig verstanden, dass du einzelne Frames vo irgend einem Film speichern willst?

Wenn ja: geh auf Kompostition --> Frame speichern unter --> wähle dein Verzeichnis -- > in der Renderliste nimst du noch die gewünschten Einstellungen vor und renderst das Ganze.


gruss


----------

